# Video for the northerners who's bees aren't out yet



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Just thought I put this up to brighten up the day.


----------



## A.I. (Feb 28, 2007)

*Thanks*

Good to see----I've got a long wait until my Package Bees arrive, to refill the boxes from the dead hives. I painted them the same light green too.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I just repainted these...they were yellow before....I have some paint to use up so its green this year. When I don't have any extra paint on hand I get miss-tints from the paint store so you never know what color my hives might be.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Music to my ears listening to them!!!!! Thanks a ton...


----------



## denny (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the video, Bluegrass. 

That's nice that you can post an almost 2 minute video with Photobucket.


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks that was awesome


----------

